# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Sporazumni razvod po njegovom

## micha16

Molim forumasice za bilo kakav prijedlog ili savjet.
Suprug je prije 15 dana napravio prvi korak i otisao na Centar sa zahtjevom za mirenje zbog malodobne djece.To je ustvari prvi korak ka rastavi jer smo vec prosli i bracno savjetivaliste i terapeute, 2 god mucenja i trebalo bi to privesti kraju da se vise ne mucimo.
Moj problem je sto po njemu, mi cemo se sve dogovoriti ali onako kako je on zamislio i to tako da ne idemo na sud.On je rekao 2000 kn alimentacije jer ce djeca bit dosta sa njim jer radimo smjenski i ja i on a nemamo pomoc sa strane.Ionako imam stav da je on njihov tata i ne zelim nikakve zabrane nego da sto vise vremena provode i s jednim i s drugim.Ukoliko ajmo rec ne pristanem na to, on prijeti da ce trazit skrbnistvo nad djecom( sto ja smatram zastrasivanjem ali vrlo moguce s njegove strane).
Problem broj dva je sto smo stan u kojem sad zivimo izgradili iznad njegovih roditelja za koji on smatra da je njegov i da ja i djeca moramo vani i on ce meni jednog dana ako skupi neku lovu nesto isplatiti.Ja ne mogu na to pristati jer ja u ovom gradu nemam nikoga, dakle morala bi u podstanare.Vlasnik sam stana ali u gradu koji je 300 km daleko o za sada ne mislim ici tamo jer ne bi voljela djecu odvlaciti od tate.
Ne znam kako pokriti sve troskove kad je samo vrtic za dvoje djece 1400 kn.Inace on zaradjuje i privatno ali uvijek smo imali problema oko novaca jer on misli da je to sve njegovo a ja i djeca se moramo pokrivati sa mojim prihodima.Isto tako mi je rekao ako idem traziti svoj dio bracne stecevine na sud da ce biti krvi do koljena i da to onda nece biti dobro za nikoga.Po meni je i to nekakvo zastrasivanje.
Da li se moze traziti da podmiruje i dio troskova za stanovanje,kakva su vasa iskustva?
Ja bi jako voljela da se dogovorimo ali sve mi je izglednije da cemo morat na sud.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Draga , 
kao prvo žao mi je radi tebe i djece. 
Ne poznamo se, ali na ovih par rečenica mogu ti dati savjet da ne vjeruješ ničemu što nije napisano i ovjereno.
Traži sva svoja prava, od alimentacije na dalje. 2000 nije ništa, sića. Za dvoje djece, pogotov ako ti je on rekao da će ti toliko "dati". To što će djeca biti s njim nije ništa, ako ćeš ti plaćati sve za djecu, od hrane, odjeće, obuće, knjiga, vrtića... Pa samo knjige, cipele, jedna majica i hlače dođu za dvoje djece u rujnu 4000 kn. 
Nađi si podršku oko sebe, odvjetnika obavezno, ali i članove obitelji, roditelje, prijatelje. 
*Djeca će biti dobro, onoliko koliko ćeš ti biti dobro.*
Važno je da radiš i da se možeš negdje maknuti. Podstanarstvo, može...drugi grad 300 km, može, zašto ne? Ako možeš raditi, može i on koji put doći k tebi po djecu za vikend, koji put ti k njemu...
Ali uostalom, sve se bojim da od mirnog puta neće biti ništa...
Kakav je to čovjek koji se prijeti da će biti krvi do koljena ? Nasilan ? Ako je bježi glavom bez obzira, pune su novine nastradalih žena.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> ...Ionako imam stav da je on njihov tata i ne  zelim nikakve zabrane nego da sto vise vremena provode i s jednim i s  drugim.
> Ukoliko ajmo rec ne pristanem na to, on prijeti da ce trazit  skrbnistvo nad djecom( sto ja smatram zastrasivanjem ali vrlo moguce s  njegove stran
> ...i on ce meni jednog dana ako skupi neku lovu nesto isplatiti..... ja u ovom gradu nemam nikoga, dakle morala bi u podstanare
> ....sada ne mislim ici tamo jer ne bi voljela djecu odvlaciti od tate.
> ... on zaradjuje i privatno ali uvijek smo imali problema oko novaca jer on misli da je to sve njegovo 
> ....a ja i djeca se moramo pokrivati sa mojim prihodima.
> ..... da ce biti krvi do koljena i da to onda nece biti dobro za nikoga.


Još sam nešto zapazila. A to je da i dalje stavljaš odnos djece i oca ispred svega... Ali kakav je to otac koji prijeti oduzimanjem djece ne radi djece nego radi osvete bivšoj. Ti želiš da oni provode što više vremena zajedno i ne želiš otići u drugi grad radi njega, da ne odvlačiš djecu. A on je sebičan, što zaradi je njegovo. Imaš iskustva da si sve sama financirala za ne? Zašto bi se onda nešto promiijenilo. Pogotovo ako se "dogovorite" bez papira pa ovisiš o njegovoj milosti koliko ti da. Ponižavajuće. Nešto će ti isplatiti AKO skupi neku lovu.

----------


## Mia_Lena

Micha,zao mi je sto ste u ovoj situaciji. 
Ovo uopce nije sporazumni razvod,vec samo razvod po njegovom!
Ni slucajno ne pristaj na nista dok se ne posavjetujes s odvjetnikom. Sigurno imas pravo na nekakvu besplatnu pravnu pomoc. 
A alimentaciju ce odrediti sud jer to je pravo tvoje djece! 
I slazem se s Anom,i meni se cini da nece to ici mirnim putem. 
Oduzimanje djece i "krv do koljena" necu ni komentirati!
Drzi se!!

----------


## jelena.O

kaj se tiče bračne stečevine, prijatelj je s bivšom obnovio kuću u kojoj su živjeli nekih 4-5godina, kuća je od njenog brata po papirima, ali taj isti prijatelj dobiva mjesečno od bivše nekih 1000-1500kn na osnovi nećega kolko je uložio u kuću sad ne znam kolko godina ima pravo na to

----------


## tangerina

Ne znam koliko su djeca stara, ali 2000kn je neki minimalni iznos alimentacije za dvoje djece, tako da.to nije nista sto je on tebi -dao.
Po napisanom, meni ne ulijeva povjerenje, pokusava te zastrasiti a ti imas realan problem kako spojiti podstanarstvo i skromna primanja, a da se drzis unutar njegovih zahtjeva. 
Sretno!

----------


## tangerina

Ako imas nesto od.tih prijetnji slucajno napismeno u nekakvim.porukama, to ne brisi ni za zivu glavu!

----------


## Elly

Meni je ovo zapalo za oci:
"stan u kojem sad zivimo izgradili iznad njegovih roditelja za koji on smatra da je *njegov* i da ja i *djeca moramo van*i"

On ima rijesenu stambenu situaciju, ti u trenutku izlaska iz stana nemas. A uvjetuje da ides van zajedno sa djecom. 
Ako on treba sudjelovati u svemu oko djece popola, onda treba sudjelovati i u podstanarstvu djece popola. 
2000 Kn ne moze nikako za dvoje djece pokriti vrtic, odjecu, obucu, hranu, aktivnosti, prijevoz, eventualni babysitting... te krov nad glavom, odnosno podstanarstvo. 

Trazi strucni savjet advokata i probaj si stvoriti nekakav network ljudi koji ti daju podrsku. Sretno!

----------


## micha16

Hvala svima na odg.Svakako moram konzultirati odvjetnika.Pokusavam ostati mirne glave i postici dogovor ali kad uđemo u price o financijama on meni kaze da ja samo pricam o novcima a ja samo zelim fair play .
Da li netko zna pri podjeli imovine da li se recimo gleda vrijednost nekretnine sada u odnosu na vrijednost u trenutku dizanja kredita ili samo iznos stambenog kredita koji je podignut?
On sad govori da je ON dignuo kredit i vracao kredit.Ja sam bila suduznik, cekali smo da dobijem ugovor na neodređeno, ali cijelo vrijeme sam ja placala sve nase rezije, vrtic, i naravno odjecu i obucu za djecu i sve u domacinstvu.Ne kazem da on nije bas nikad nista kupio ali vrlo malo, ja sam stalno u nekim minusima a on ima ušteđevinu ( opet on smatra da je to njegovo).Ali naravno to sad nista nije bitno jer je to njegova kuca a mene naravno muci ako cu morat u podstanare kako cu sve to pokriti.I naravno da sve zelim imati na papiru crno na bijelo.

----------


## sirius

Prvo - skrbnistvo ( zapravo ne skrbnistvo. Oboje ste skrbnici. Nego sa kom ce djeca zivjeti.) i alimentacija su posebna stavka.
stanovanje i podjela bracne stecevine druga.
Mozete biti razvedeni i stanovati u istom prostoru , ako ti nemas drugi smjestaj. On te ne moze izbaciti , kao niti ti njega ( bez obzira tko je vlasnik nekretnine).
Ulaganje u stan i ostalu imovinu je zajednicko. Potpuno nebitno tko je dizao kredit, na koga je glasio kredit i tko vise zaraduje. Jasno, ono sto je naslijedeno je izuzeto podjele, ostalo se djeli na pola.
On tebi NE mora placati podstanarstvo, ali ako selis iz zajedniskog prostora duzan je isplatiti dio bracne stecevine. To ocito nece ici glatko pa ce svakako morati konzultirati odvjetnika.

----------


## sirius

Ustedevina je zajednicka, ako je stecena u braku!
Nije zajednicka jedino ako ju se on stekao naslijedivanjem i to moze dokazati.

----------


## sirius

Ako nekretnina nije vasa, tada se gleda ulaganje u istu.
Ne moze se procijenjivati njezina cijela  vrijednost jer vam nije u vlasnistvu.
ali se gledaju pokretnine ( auto) , ustedevina i sve ostale vrijednosti . I to se dijeli na pola.

----------


## bmaric

Ja sam se razvela prije 2,5 god. i to "sporazumno". Sagradili smo stan u kucu njegovih roditelja, a za gradnju ja digla gotovinski kredit na svoje ime, on nije niti jamac niti suduznik. Uglavnom nakon rastave sporazumno on placa 2/3  kredita, ja 1/3. Sve ostalo je njemu pripalo (stan), ali smo napravili ugovor sa svim stavkama i solemnizirali ga, s tim da sam navela da se odricem prava na stan kada on isplati svoj dio kredita.
Nemoj biti luda kao ja!!! Razgovarala sam s jednom pravnicom, koja mi je rekla da po zakonu imam pravo na:
- Povrat cijelog kredita (znaci on bi meni isplatio)
- 1/2 iznosa od procjene stana
- Uknjizit se na dio njihove imovine

Ti nisu mali novci od kojih sam odustala, nemoj ti odustati, ili bar trazi dio. Otidji u Obiteljski centar. Tamo imaju besplatnu pravnu pomoc i nek ti oni tocno kazu na sto imas pravo.
A to sto ti on prijeti oduzeti djecu, on to ne moze, to sud odlucuje, ali sud uvijek dodijeli djecu majci, tj da djeca zive s majkom. Muz ce i tako imati skrbnistvo nad djecom, tj vas oboje cete imati kao i do sada, s tim da ce sud odrediti kada on moze vidjeti djecu. To je minimum koji ti moras postivati, a ako dozvolis moze dolaziti i cesce.
Sud ce isto tako odrediti visinu alimentacije.
Jedino kada tebi sud moze oduzeti djecu je ako si nasilna, alkoholicarka, narkomanka...

Svakako otidji u Obiteljski centat i raspitaj se o svemu.

----------


## bmaric

Zaboravila sam navesti da ni nas stan nije bio u nasem vkasnistvu, vec u vlasnistvu svekrve, ali mi je receno da imam pravo na pricjenu, jer smo.mi ulagali unutra, a imaju i racuno iz kojih se vidi da je tamo ulozeno.

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam se razvela prije 2,5 god. i to "sporazumno". Sagradili smo stan u kucu njegovih roditelja, a za gradnju ja digla gotovinski kredit na svoje ime, on nije niti jamac niti suduznik. Uglavnom nakon rastave sporazumno on placa 2/3  kredita, ja 1/3. Sve ostalo je njemu pripalo (stan), ali smo napravili ugovor sa svim stavkama i solemnizirali ga, s tim da sam navela da se odricem prava na stan kada on isplati svoj dio kredita.
> Nemoj biti luda kao ja!!! Razgovarala sam s jednom pravnicom, koja mi je rekla da po zakonu imam pravo na:
> - Povrat cijelog kredita (znaci on bi meni isplatio)
> - 1/2 iznosa od procjene stana
> - Uknjizit se na dio njihove imovine
> 
> Ti nisu mali novci od kojih sam odustala, nemoj ti odustati, ili bar trazi dio. Otidji u Obiteljski centar. Tamo imaju besplatnu pravnu pomoc i nek ti oni tocno kazu na sto imas pravo.
> A to sto ti on prijeti oduzeti djecu, on to ne moze, to sud odlucuje, ali sud uvijek dodijeli djecu majci, tj da djeca zive s majkom. Muz ce i tako imati skrbnistvo nad djecom, tj vas oboje cete imati kao i do sada, s tim da ce sud odrediti kada on moze vidjeti djecu. To je minimum koji ti moras postivati, a ako dozvolis moze dolaziti i cesce.
> Sud ce isto tako odrediti visinu alimentacije.
> ...


O , boze, sto je tebi bilo da potpises takav nepovoljan ugovor?!

----------


## Tanči

Prijetnje tipa: "... Bit će krvi do koljena..." Treba prijaviti policiji.
To je obiteljsko nasilje i spada u domenu Državnog odvjetništva koje postupa po prijavi policiji.
Ako se ne prijavi, kao da se nije ni dogodilo.
Za sve ostalo je Sud.
Ali, prvo rastava braka, a onda u drugoj parnici utvrđivanje i podjela bračne stečevine.
To je dug i mukotrpan put, a do okončanja treba živjeti od nečeg i negdje.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## micha16

Hvala hvala hvala na odg i primjerima.Da, mukotrpan put a od necega treba zivjeti.
Ja sam mu i rekla da necu izac iz kuce dok te neke stvari ne rijesimo iako bi se nekad covjek samo spremio i otisao.
Inace kuca je cijela u njegovom vlasnistvu, jer je potpisao sa ocem ugovor o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju a otac je pokojni.Negdje na netu sam procitala da i to se smatra dio braka ( ugovoreno kad smo mi vec zajedno zivjeli) ali  ja stvarno ne zelim nista vise nego onaj neki razuman dio koji mi po zakonu priprada.Ali da,te stvari se jos moram savjetovati.A slijedi nam i taj Obiteljski centar.
Upravo zato sam postavila i pitanje jer ipak svaka informacija dobro dodje, kako se postaviti i sta traziti i u kojem smjeru traziti.

----------


## bmaric

> O , boze, sto je tebi bilo da potpises takav nepovoljan ugovor?!


Htjela ga se rijesiti sto prije, pa potpisala. Znam da mi puno ne znaci, ali ima clanak u ugovoru u kojem pise da dok on placa na vrijeme ja ne mogu traziti nista, a ako zakasni 1 dan ili uplati manje imam pravo traziti sve, sto cu i napraviti ako bude pravio probleme.

----------


## bmaric

Micha16, otidji u Obiteljski bez da ti muz zna i vidi koja prava ti imas i kako sebe zastititi.
Za to sto ti on prijeti odmah ce ti predloziti da ga tuzis za nasilje (verbalno). 
I kod mene je bilo nesto slicno, pa su mi to predlozili, ali kako sam ga se htjela rijesiti sto prije, nisam htjela u to ulaziti.

----------


## Cubana

Koliko ja znam nekretnina stecena temeljem ugovora o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju bracna je stecevina.
Nikud ne idi. To ispitaj. Ako je tako imas pravo na pola.

----------


## Dijana

> Koliko ja znam nekretnina stecena temeljem ugovora o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju bracna je stecevina.
> Nikud ne idi. To ispitaj. Ako je tako imas pravo na pola.


Ne bih ovo podržala; ako te pripada i zakonski, ne pripada moralno, nastoj se ipak rastati u koliko-toliko mirnim okolnostima.

Kvragu i imovina, ako ćeš se morati bojati za život i zdravlje; tko te uopće može efikasno zaštititi?

----------


## Dijana

Iako je gospodin koliko razumijem, sve ovo vrijeme otplaćivao kredit od nekretnine koja ionako ostaje njemu, dok si ti podmirivala ostale troškove.
S druge strane, ni ti za to vrijeme nisi plaćala podstanarstvo.

Nema tu neke pravde, mislim da je ok onako kako i ti namjeravaš, dobiti razuman dio  onog što te pripada i počet konačno s novim životom.

----------


## Mima

Kako ne bi pripadalo moralno? Ako je on imao s ocem ugovor o uzdržavanju, znači da su ga uzdržavali - on i žena. Znači stekli su nešto zajedničkim radom u braku.

----------


## Ginger

kako ne pripada moralno?
ok, ne treba joj cijela, ali dio u koji su zajedno ulagali?
mm i ja smo obnovili stan koji je u vlasnistvu njegove mame i da se (puj puj) pokaze takvim kretenom kakav je ovaj, trazila bih svaku ulozenu kunu

----------


## Cubana

> Ne bih ovo podržala; ako te pripada i zakonski, ne pripada moralno...


Ne razumijem. 
Moralno je da mu djeca i bivsa zena idu u podstanare a nije moralno kucu prodati i podijeliti lovu? 
Meni je to jedino moralno.

----------


## micha16

Samo razuman dio trazim.Ne bi ulazila u ovo o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju ali s obzirom da on na moja pitanja o bracnoj stecevini nabraja moje zivotno osig 180 kn mjesecno, digne mi se tlak pa cisto da mu znam reci da bi se onda i to moglo dijeliti.Ja to ne zelim.U tom dolnjem stanu mu jos zivi majkam.Zelim samo ono sto je posteno.Nekakvu isplatu da mogu krenut dalje.

----------


## Ginger

> Ne razumijem. 
> Moralno je da mu djeca i bivsa zena idu u podstanare a nije moralno kucu prodati i podijeliti lovu? 
> Meni je to jedino moralno.


Ja isto ne razumijem
Pa bogati, to su i njegova djeca!
On je otplacivao kredit? Jel i jeo hranu koju je ona kupila i pretpostavljam skuhala?
On zeni prijeti s krvi do koljena, oduzimanjem djece, izbacivanjem na ulicu, a spominje se moralno? Halo?

----------


## micha16

I jos uvijek kupuje i kuha i sprema i pegla  i svoje i njegovo i ne da se

----------


## Dijana

Da je covjek ok, vjj se ne bi ni rastajala. Ne razumijem iscudjavanja..
On bi trebao prodavati kucu u kojoj mu zivi mater i dati bivsoj pola, jea rajt.
A koja ce to policija zastititi bilo koga danas, moze mi neko objasnit?

----------


## Ginger

Ne bi trebao nista prodati
Samo isplatiti dio koji joj pripada kao bracna stecevina
Ja ne razumijem tvoje razmisljanje
Nek ona i djeca idu van bez icega, super, ne

----------


## Dijana

Gle, ja bi voljela da sve da djeci, ali takvi likovi to ne gledaju tako. Po njegovom on daje zeni a djeca ionako mogu zivjrt s njim.
Ne znam kako ocekujes od takvog lika neki altruizam.

----------


## Ginger

I po mogucnosti ne prijetiti, jel...

Draga moja, nabavi odvjetnika, dobro se raspitaj za svoja prava
Ne bih ja odbacila ni selidbu 300km dalje
Takav covjek i ne moze biti neki otac pa da ti je zao djece...
Drz se!

----------


## Ginger

Ne ocekujem altruizam, nego da micha zastiti sebe i svoju djecu
I dobije sto joj pripada

----------


## Ginger

Tako ni bivsi moje sveki nije htio placati alimentaciju, jer ce ona to potrositi
Hebate, koliko kretena, grrrr

----------


## Dijana

Isto mislim najbolje odseliti.

----------


## meda

Ja razumijem.da zelis samo ono sto bi bilo fer, ali ako ti on to svojevoljno ne zeli dati onda moras traziti sve da bi dobila pola. Nemoj se dati zastrasiti jeftinim trikovima. Kako bi on tebi uzeo djecu???

----------


## bmaric

> Samo razuman dio trazim.Ne bi ulazila u ovo o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju ali s obzirom da on na moja pitanja o bracnoj stecevini nabraja moje zivotno osig 180 kn mjesecno, digne mi se tlak pa cisto da mu znam reci da bi se onda i to moglo dijeliti.Ja to ne zelim.U tom dolnjem stanu mu jos zivi majkam.Zelim samo ono sto je posteno.Nekakvu isplatu da mogu krenut dalje.


Draga moja, meni se taj tvoj cini kao i moj bivsi. Ja sam od sveg odustala, sve sam njemu ostavila, cak sam pristala da placam 1/3 kredita za stan koji je u vlasnistvu njegove mame, a on i dalje zivi u tom stanu sa svojom novom zenom (ozenio se godinu dana nakon naseg razvoda). Raspitaj se na sto po zakonu imas pravo, stavi mu to sve na stol i uzmi sebi razuman dio (ono sto ti smatras razumnim i sto bi tebe i tvoji djecu zadovoljilo). Stavi mu sve na stol, reci sto sve od toga zelis i pristat ce ako se odreknes i najmanje stvarcice u njegovu korist, jer protiv zakona ne moze.

----------


## meda

Vazno je da nigdje ne odlazis s djecom dok se situacija ne rijesi.

----------


## micha16

Da, upravo tako sam i mislila.Zelim sve imati na papiru crno na bijelo i tako sam mu i rekla da necu izac vani dok te neke stvari ne rijesimo.Smatram da na to imam pravo i necu samo tako sve ostavit.
Zenama je uvijek na kraju nekako teze ali jaka sam ja,ne bojim se nicega, imam posao, obrazovana sam i normalna,a ovo su njegove metode manipulacije koje je koristio i kroz brak.Sve na svoj mlin.Uff grrrr necu vise.Hvala svima.

----------


## jelena.O

> Draga moja, meni se taj tvoj cini kao i moj bivsi. Ja sam od sveg odustala, sve sam njemu ostavila, cak sam pristala da placam 1/3 kredita za stan koji je u vlasnistvu njegove mame, a on i dalje zivi u tom stanu sa svojom novom zenom (ozenio se godinu dana nakon naseg razvoda). Raspitaj se na sto po zakonu imas pravo, stavi mu to sve na stol i uzmi sebi razuman dio (ono sto ti smatras razumnim i sto bi tebe i tvoji djecu zadovoljilo). Stavi mu sve na stol, reci sto sve od toga zelis i pristat ce ako se odreknes i najmanje stvarcice u njegovu korist, jer protiv zakona ne moze.


Koliko dugo imaš još taj kredit za vraćati? Možda sad kad i sama imaš dijete možeš poduzeti nešto da ili smanjis udio u kreditu ili da ga skroz prekines

----------


## bmaric

> Koliko dugo imaš još taj kredit za vraćati? Možda sad kad i sama imaš dijete možeš poduzeti nešto da ili smanjis udio u kreditu ili da ga skroz prekines


Imam jos nesto manje od 6 god.
Nisam se raspitala u vezi toga, ali mislim da nemam pravo, jer to nigdje nije navedeno u ugovoru.

----------


## Beti3

> Imam jos nesto manje od 6 god.
> Nisam se raspitala u vezi toga, ali mislim da nemam pravo, jer to nigdje nije navedeno u ugovoru.


U trudnoći i prvoj godini života djeteta banke znaju dati poček otplate, ako zatražiš.
No, to što ti plaćaš kredit, znači i da je 1/3 tog stana tvoja u konačnici? Jer, ako nije, onda mi uopće nije jasno zašto plaćaš nešto što ne koristiš, ni ne posjeduješ. 
Mislim da bi ti posjeta odvjetniku bila jedan od boljih poteza u životu.

----------


## jelena.O

Slažem se s beti

----------


## Dijana

Ni meni fakat nije jasno, otplacijes nekretninu u kojij on zivi sa sadasnjom zenom, a ti nikakva prava na tu nekretninu neces imati, zvuci apsurdno.

----------


## Ginger

> Ni meni fakat nije jasno, otplacijes nekretninu u kojij on zivi sa sadasnjom zenom, a ti nikakva prava na tu nekretninu neces imati, zvuci apsurdno.


Slazem se
Sta ti bi da si pristala na to? Ok, da ga maknes sto prije, ali ipak...
Aj vidi sta mozes s tim...

----------


## Tanči

Ne može ništa.
Pristala je, potpisala, njena dobra volja...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dijana

Pa ako postoje lihvarski ugovori koji padaju na sudu, palo bi i ovo, jer nema smisla nikakvog..ali za to sigurno nema zivaca..

----------


## Tanči

Ovo nema veze s lihvarskim ugovorom.
Koliko sam shvatila radi se o podjeli bračne stečevine, a ona se može dijeliti kako se supružnici dogovore.
Ako je podjela bila dogovorna, a očito jest, ne vidim razloga pobijanju.
Samo njih dvoje znaju zašto su se tako dogovorili.
Meni je, iskreno, puno toga tu čudno pa i iščitavajući neke druge topike svašta zaključujem, ali to nije niti važno, a nije ni tema.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bmaric

Ugovor ne mogu pobiti, pogotovo sto je solemniziran, znaci vrijedi kao i sudska pravomocna presuda.
Ja sam psihicki bila na rubu u to vrijeme, a da sam isla dijeliti stecevinu preko suda moglo je trajati i do 4 god., tijekom kojih mi on ne mora placati nista, a ja to ne bi mogla financijski. Mada to nije bio razlog sto sam potpisala takav ugovor. Jednostavno nisam vise mogla podnjeti njegovo psihicko maltretiranje, htjela sam samo svoj mir (mada ga i dugo nakon potpisivanja nisam imala). Ali u slucaju da bilo koji stavku u ugovoru prekrsi, imam pravo traziti sve sto me pripada i to cu i napraviti.

----------


## bmaric

Da sam bar bila pametna i izdrzala to sve, cak sam ga mogla tuzitu za verbalno nasilje i pokusaj fizickog nasilja, a ja budala idem linijom manjeg otpora. Bar bi sada bila bez kredita. Ali eto... zato i govorim tebi Micha16 da ne odustajes od svog zakonskog prava ne stecevinu. Izdrzi, sve ce jednog dana proci.

----------


## jelena.O

Da ali možda u tom slučaju imaš pravo da on tebi isplaćuje neki dio ipak pitaj nekoga

----------


## bmaric

> Da ali možda u tom slučaju imaš pravo da on tebi isplaćuje neki dio ipak pitaj nekoga


Mislim da ne, jer u ugovoru pise da nemam potrazivanja dokle god on placa kredit uredno, a ne odricem se niceg sto me po zakonu pripada do onog trena kad on otplati svoj dio kredita.

----------


## micha16

Bila sam u Obiteljskom centru, vjerovali ili ne tamo nekim preustrojem vise nema pravnika.
Dakle moram pronac sama odvjetnika.Za sad jos pokusavam saznati neke stvari putem prijatelja i nekih poznanika odvjetnika jer izbjegavam troskove.U nekom momentu cu ipak morat platit nekome da mi te neke stvari izracuna da znam koliko mogu traziti.
Uskoro ns ocekuje Centar sa dogovorima o aliment i susretima a ja nekako ne mislim izac iz kuce dok on ne potpise Sporazum o bracnoj stecevini.Nadam se da nece mene i djecu fizicki izbaciti vani.

----------


## Apsu

Ajde jos da ti je rekao da ti ides van. Al on izbacuje i djecu skupa a tobom. E to je strasno.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Otiđi 300 km dalje

----------


## jelena.O

Samo kaj tam valjda ne bu dobila posel

----------


## micha16

Ustvari cak postoji mogucnost trazenja premjestaja u firmi.Naravno ne bi to mogla odmah dobiti ali kroz neko vrijeme mozda i bih.Sad mi je to jos nezamislivo zbog djece.Ostat ce bez kuce u kojoj su zivjeli, grada u kojem su zivjeli, prijatelja, tate u neku ruku, gledam zbog njih da dozive sto manji stres.Ah vidjet cemo kako ce se stvari razvijati.Da, pomislila sam i na to pa ajde da kaze ostanite zbog djece u kuci jos bar neko vrijeme dok su mali ( on moze na donji kat,ionako ce tamo stalno rucati i to) ali eto kako je netko rekao svi smo mi ljudi ali samo je netko covjek.

----------


## jelena.O

Zna priču rastave gdje je bila preporuka da se tata ne miče od male koja tad nije bila baš malena, pa su se starci dogovorili da će jednako skrbiti o maloj koja je imala i stariju sestru, s time da su ostali živjeti skupa u stanu, ali ti odrasli su su tek pokoji put vidjeli u toku dana jer su izbjegavali zajedničke prostore, meni ko sa strane bilo to malo čudno, ali je hodalo par godina tak,

----------


## Dijana

Ali kako ga ti jos mozes gledati? Jos ti ne radi probleme da uzmes djecu..

----------


## Nera

Moram priznati da bi ozbiljno razmišljala o odlasku.

----------


## flopica

mischa ja se tebi čudim
da uopće još jesi tu gdje jesi
ako imaš mogućnost premještaja, odmah poduzmi sve što možeš po tom pitanju
imaš stan
mislim, djeca će ionako rastavom doživjeti promjenu u svojim životima
i neće ništa više biti kao prije
i neće živjeti u svojoj kući, sa svojim tatom
preživjet će
to se desi kad se ljudi rastanu

pa rješavaj stvari iz svog mira, meni je to nepojmljivo, da bi on izbacio svoju djecu na ulicu a ti se misliš kako ćeš tu ostati
ma bježi odatle
bračnu stečevinu ćeš dokazivati i tako i tako, jzar ti nije bitniji mir i sigurnost tebe i djece?

----------


## Dijana

Da, ne znam sto konkretno rjesavas ostankom, osim sto stedis novce koje bi dala za podstanarstvo? Jos mu i peglati? Ma, joj...

----------


## micha16

Da, sve imate pravo.Puno puta sam i sama rekla da mir nema cijenu.Sinoc raspravljali o Planu za roditeljsku skrb i toj bracnoj stecevini.Samo se vrtimo u krug.Svađe i svađe.Bože u šta se pretvori jedan odnos.

----------


## lunahor

> Bila sam u Obiteljskom centru, vjerovali ili ne tamo nekim preustrojem vise nema pravnika.
> Dakle moram pronac sama odvjetnika.Za sad jos pokusavam saznati neke stvari putem prijatelja i nekih poznanika odvjetnika jer izbjegavam troskove.U nekom momentu cu ipak morat platit nekome da mi te neke stvari izracuna da znam koliko mogu traziti.
> Uskoro ns ocekuje Centar sa dogovorima o aliment i susretima a ja nekako ne mislim izac iz kuce dok on ne potpise Sporazum o bracnoj stecevini.Nadam se da nece mene i djecu fizicki izbaciti vani.


Napisi dopis odvjetnickoj komori i moli da ti dodjele beaplatnog odvjetnika. Imas sve o tome na netu.

----------


## micha16

Nemam pravo na besplatnu pomoc jer sam vlasnik stana.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nemam pravo na besplatnu pomoc jer sam vlasnik stana.


Nemam iskustva, ali možda kakva ženska udruga ili ženska kuća može uskočiti. 

Druga ideja: probaj potražiti listu pro bono odvjetnika u svom gradu. Ako su navedeni po kategorijama, traži odvjetnika za obiteljsko pravo ili razvod.

----------


## Tanči

> Nemam pravo na besplatnu pomoc jer sam vlasnik stana.


Pokupi djecu i odi u taj stan.
Pokreni razvod i kasnije podjelu bračne stečevine.
Pripremi se na višegodišnje suđenje.
Ili zaboravi na sve.
Ja bih tako.
Pobrala se s djecom i zaboravila na njega.
Ako je tip stvarno takvo smeće kako nam ga ti prikazuješ, nemaš kaj očekivati od njega.
Makni se i sačuvaj svoje i dječje zdravlje.
Posao imaš, stan imaš, mir nemaš.
Makni se i imat ćeš i mir.
Nije sve u novcima, zbilja nije.
Nikad nisam imala s mužem problema, divan je čovjek.
Ali s familijom jesam.
Zbog imovine, naravno.
I odkad sam ih sve odstranila iz svog života puno sam mirnija i sretnija.
A imovina? Je, "popušila" sam gadnu lovu, ali vjeruj mi, moj mir, moje zdravlje nema cijenu.
Kad me ne bude, mojoj kćeri zidovi neće značiti ništa.
Zato ti ponavljam, pokupi djecu i bjež.

----------


## lunahor

> Nemam pravo na besplatnu pomoc jer sam vlasnik stana.


Trazila si vec? Bas od komore? Nisam cula da su ikog odbili. 
A i ne pise da je to uvijet. Probaj, nista te ne kosta. To nije isto kao kad trazis u zupaniji / gradu besplatnu pravnu pomoc.  :Wink:  ovo idi bas na stranice hrvatske odvjetnicke komore pa imas dalje upute.

----------


## lunahor

Zasto brkate i mijesate stecevinu i razvod. Ko sto tanci kaze, rijesi razvod i kad to zavrai onda ides uparnicu radi bracne stecevine tj podjelu imovine. Jedno s drugim nema bas nikakve veze, dva odvojena lredmeta, nevezana potpuno.

----------


## micha16

Ne predstavljam ga kao smece,nisam takav tip, ne zelim samu sebe hraniti mrznjom.
On ce uvijek bit tata nasoj djeci i dosta se vodim time.
On ima problem sa skupljanjem novaca i u tom smislu imam ja problem koji je i u braku a naravno da je sad i gore kad je brak u raspadu.
Rastavu je pokrenuo on, znaci sutra idemo prvi put na CZZ.
Da, mir ustvari nema cijenu.Ali ne zelim bas od svega odustati i ne trazim neku ogromnu i nemogucu isplatu.
Prvo cemo rjesavat rastavu a onda nakon toga stecevinu.
Hvala zene, majke, kraljice na svakom komentaru i misljenju.Pokusavam slozit stvari u glavi.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Draga micha,
ljubi djecu, sebe cijeni, a sve ostale koji ti govore ružne stvari zaboravi.
Samo hrabro, naprijed. 
Ako si učinila sve što si mogla, gotovo, nema više nazad. 
Poslušaj Tanči, dobro govori, nije u novcima sve. 
Bez njih ne možemo, ali nisu najvažniji.

----------


## Tanči

> Ne predstavljam ga kao smece,nisam takav tip, ne zelim samu sebe hraniti mrznjom.
> On ce uvijek bit tata nasoj djeci i dosta se vodim time.
> On ima problem sa skupljanjem novaca i u tom smislu imam ja problem koji je i u braku a naravno da je sad i gore kad je brak u raspadu.
> Rastavu je pokrenuo on, znaci sutra idemo prvi put na CZZ.
> Da, mir ustvari nema cijenu.Ali ne zelim bas od svega odustati i ne trazim neku ogromnu i nemogucu isplatu.
> Prvo cemo rjesavat rastavu a onda nakon toga stecevinu.
> Hvala zene, majke, kraljice na svakom komentaru i misljenju.Pokusavam slozit stvari u glavi.


Ne znam je li ti jasno da će to sve trajati godinama?
Što u međuvremenu?
Trpiti nasilje?
Djecu izlagati nasilju?
Nasilje nije samo fizičko, već i verbalno maltretiranje.
Ti ne gubiš nikakvo pravo na svoj dio bračne stečevine ako odeš.
No, bračnu stečevinu treba i dokazati.
Poznato ti je naše sudstvo?
Sudit ćete se godinama.
Roditeljstvo nema veze s tim.
On može biti dobar otac i na daljinu.
Možda i bolji nego sada kad ste još uvijek zajedno i tenzije su velike.
Sretno anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## *meri*

postoji neki rok do kad se moze pokrenuti parnica za podjelu imovine?

----------

